# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Walkbot, robot-assisted gait training rehabilitation system, P&S Mechanics Co. Ltd., Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - P&S Mechanics Co. Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Walkbot_S - robot assisted gait training system

Published on May 22, 2013




> Walkbot is an innovative power Robot Assisted Gait Training System. This system
> is designed to maximize muscle strength, range of joint motion, and gait function for 
> gait-impaired patients , which ultimately helps achieve full potentials in locomotor recovery!

----------


## Airicist

Walkbot introduction 2016

Published on Dec 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

WALKBOT - Robot-assisted gait training rehabilitation system

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> Walkbot is the robot-assisted gait training rehabilitation system compatible for adults and pediatric with neurological or musculoskeletal impairments.
> It is applicable with a variety cause of disease such as stroke, SCI, brain tumors, multiple sclerosis, cerebral palsy, etc.

----------

